# 6 Alders removed today by total pros.



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Man.....what a great business. 
Cudos to Timber Toppers out of Hansville.

I saw their work a month or so back and had them come out to remove 6 alders from my neighbor's yard.
They were all leaning toward my house, so it was a preventative thing.

The lead was "da man". He kept one of the trees tall and tied off to it so he could swing from tree to tree and take them all down in chunks until they were all only about 30' high.They cleaned up beyond what I expected or would have accepted........total pros.

Pros always make it look easy.......great team.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks like fun.

Clean up is a bear.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

I own 2 chainsaws....but as I get older my ego has less and less say on what things I do to prove I still got it.
I would have f'd this up bad. I know it.


----------



## spazman (Feb 16, 2012)

wallmaxx said:


> I own 2 chainsaws....but as I get older my ego has less and less say on what things I do to prove I still got it.
> I would have f'd this up bad. I know it.


I know what you mean. I just had a tree guy cut down a big pin oak that was dying and leaning towards my garage. He had it on the ground in no time. I cut up all of the stuff that didn’t need to be split for fire wood for my sister and cleaned up most of the mess. The trunk and the big branches are still laying in the yard. I’m hoping my nephews will come soon and bring their big saw and wood splitter and we can finish the cleanup. 
On a side note I got to put my battery powered chainsaw through a workout and I like it. It works great for trimming and such. I would still want a gas saw if I cut a lot of wood.


----------

